# Waypoint conversion help



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a new Garmin unit. Need help/advice getting waypoints off lowrance hook5. Then on my new Garmin unit. Thx in advance for any help!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

From the manual:
Backing up your system data
Waypoints, Routes, and Trails that you create are filed in your
system. It is recommended to regularly copy these files and your
system settings files as part of your back-up routine. The files can be
copied to a card inserted in the card reader.
There are no export file format options for the system settings file.
The following output formats are available for exporting Waypoints,
Routes, and Trails files:
• User Data File version 6
This is used to import and export waypoints, routes and colored
Trails.
• User Data File version 5
This is used to import and export waypoints and routes with a
standardized universally unique identifier (UUID), which is very
reliable and easy to use. The data includes such information as
the time and date when a route was created.
• User Data File version 4
This is best used when transferring data from one system to
another, since it contains all the extra bits of information these
systems store about items.
• User Data file version 3 (w/depth)
Should be used when transferring user data from one system to a
legacy product (Lowrance LMS, LCX)
• User data file version 2 (no depth)
Can be used when transferring user data from one system to a
legacy product (Lowrance LMS, LCX)
• GPX (GPS Exchange, no depth)
This is the format most used on the web that shares among most
GPS systems in the world. Use this format if you are taking data to
a competitor's unit.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

so choose gpx and the garmin should be able to load straight in
manual:
ftp://software.lowrance.com/Documents/Hook2-Series_OM_EN_988-11760-001_w.pdf


----------

